# 116 vs 129 vs 150



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 12, 2010)

I need some classic black brushes for powder, blush and bronzer.

At the moment I have the 129 which I use for blush and bronzer. But I also need one for face powder. 

The 150 is one possibility for face powder. But isn't it very big? I am a bit concerned that it's too big.

I am also thinking about getting a 116 for blush and then using my 129 for powder. I think it might me a better size. 

Or maybe I should do something completely different? What do you think?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2010)

i don't have the 150 but for face powder i use the 134 if i'm using loose powder. i prefer that although this brush is large, it is flat so you can also do some subtle contouring with it! i recently discovered this. teh only other brushes i use for face powder are my beloved 182 kabuki and also the 180 flat top kabuki (think it's a 180!)

for blush you can't go wrong with the 129! i love that!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the 129 for blush only, I like a kabuki(Too Faced is my fav) for powder/bronzer.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the 116 for blush! I have a fairly small face, so it's the perfect size for the apples of my cheeks.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 12, 2010)

i use the 129 for powder and for blush sometimes, i use the 116 aswell for blush. the 129 can do the job of a 150 JUST ASWELL  but i think the 129 gives more control.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 12, 2010)

I use the 129 or 168 for blushes.

I love the 134 for loose powder and bronzers!


----------



## nez_o (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the 129, I'm using it for face powder at the moment and need something bigger.  I think I have a big face though, so it might be perfect for you!


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

The 116 was the first MAC brush I bought and I don't really like it TBH.  I think dome shapes fit my cheeks a lot better.  The 116 seems to deposit a dollop of color on one small portion of my cheeks.  I do like it for powder application but I bought it for blush purposes and in that respect I feel ehh about it.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 17, 2010)

i have the 150, and i guess my face is a little small because that thing is just way to huge for my face LOL.. 

but for blush i have the 129SH (which i hate short handles).. but im wanting to get the 129 for blush.. and i'm getting the 168 for contouring/blush as well.. i have the 109 and use it occasionally for contouring my cheeks.. but for the most part i use that for foundation..

the MA's have used these brushes on me and i've loved them! but i'm also looking for a good powder brush because the 150 is just to ginormous for my face lol


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to vote for the 134, it's a lot less dense the the 150 and flat so you can achieve great finish with it.  Great for really dark blush that I need subtle too.


----------

